# No battery light and not charging



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello guys I have a 1998 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro and when I put it on the ignition on my battery light isn't lighting up also my alternator isn't charging my batteries, basically I would like to know if there are any type of fuse controlling the alternator or the battery light.... I will basically like to know also if the voltage regulator controls the battery light on ignition mode....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Thought I responded to this already. Every circuit has a fuse. IIRC, the diagram is inside the cover. If not, there will be one in the owner's manual.


----------



## 2000_glss (Apr 23, 2011)

every alternator in existence has a exciter that tells it the engine is running. without the initial exciter current the alternator will never charge. check your ignition wire, this is more than likely the culprit.


----------

